# Area 51 Cigar



## lostlugnut (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is a cigar pen using area 51 Cel I just finished up. I feel it may be the best one I have made yet. Tell me what you think about the pen.









Lostlugnut


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow Chris, a cigar smoking alien moo-cow!!![]

Sorry for that, but I have a similar black and white blank that I have always thought looked like a cow. I really love it, but I couldn't decide what kit finish to use. Thanks to your cool pen, it will be black too. [] Nice job


----------



## kiddo (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm making a new tin-foil hat...


----------



## johncrane (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks very good Chris!goes good with that kit.[]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 24, 2007)

kit and blank go well together...good job !


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice, Chris!  Great choice of kit.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 24, 2007)

I like that one.


----------



## guts (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris,that is a very nice looking pen,don't know how i missed it but what is area 51 cel.?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris, that pen looks smiler to one I saw this afternoon and it was great looking also  []


----------



## broitblat (Feb 24, 2007)

I really like the black and white of the blank with the black hardware and you did a great job on fit and finish.

  -Barry


----------



## lostlugnut (Feb 24, 2007)

area 51 is the color name and cel is Celluloid. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 24, 2007)

It's beautiful and I love the combination!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 24, 2007)

Great-looking pen, and I agree with everyone else--black fittings was a slick move. Good job!


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 24, 2007)

I think you should delete that bog picture and post a smaller one.  Most folks find it annoying to have to do a bunch of scrolling to view a picture and it corrupts the viewing of mall subsequent posts.

As a matter of fact, I will meet you half way and post a properly sized photo.  All you have to do is delete the oversized one.  Thanks.



<br />


----------



## lostlugnut (Feb 24, 2007)

Fixed. Sorry about the size. Hope this is better.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 24, 2007)

Great pen.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice pen Chris.  Good job in painting the tubes.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice job!  You should call it your Chic-fil-a pen [].


----------



## Divnbrian (Feb 24, 2007)

I just got my shipment in from WT and now that I have seen your pen, I cannot wait to turn it! As for the name, I think the guys at WT were doing a little too much partying when they came up with that name and some others! I usually rename the material used when I sell them. For example, I call their black and violet "Stormy nights". Great marketing tool with the ladies!I have not decided on one yet for the black and white yet, but I see something related to the cows.


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 25, 2007)

You sure nail the kit with the materials. Fit looks great. The paper towel for the background looks good too [][]


----------



## lostlugnut (Feb 25, 2007)

The "paper towel" is actually a very poor attempt at a light box made out of sheer curtain material. A new light box is #76384782 on the projects to do list.[]


----------



## Ligget (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a fantastic looking pen, really suits the black kit.[]


----------



## CaptG (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lostlugnut_
> <br />...#76384782 on the projects to do list.


Holy Cow! Wow, one more item on the TDL than me.
[] []
Great pen.


----------



## csb333 (Feb 25, 2007)

That is just extra sharp! Where did you get that celluloid? I might like to try some.- Chris


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lostlugnut_
> <br />Fixed. Sorry about the size. Hope this is better.



Better, but.....  625 pixels wide is the optimun size.


----------



## emtmike (Mar 14, 2007)

That is a great looking pen. I was going to pick one of those blanks up buy wasnâ€™t sure what kit I would use it on. Yours looks great. 


I was going to say something about picking on a guys pic size instead of just saying â€œnice penâ€ but I decided against it. Probable for the best.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice looking pen!


----------

